# Hop along Cassidy tricycle?



## Antney (Dec 3, 2016)

I have an opportunity to get this tricycle, it looks nos to me, has the tassels and tool bag etc. Does anyone know a value on this? I need some help before I purchase it.. Thanks


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

Antney said:


> I have an opportunity to get this tricycle, it looks nos to me, has the tassels and tool bag etc. Does anyone know a value on this? I need some help before I purchase it.. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 391465



This article says it's worth more than $3000.00 
I personally can't vouch for that. Is the $895 negotiable?
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...ong-cassidy-museum-christmas-tree-museum-tour


----------



## Antney (Dec 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> This article says it's worth more than $3000.00
> I personally can't vouch for that. Is the $895 negotiable?
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...ong-cassidy-museum-christmas-tree-museum-tour



I


It probably is, not my taste, would buy just to resell...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 3, 2016)

That is awesome!  I didn't know they made this in a trike!  Buy it!


----------



## Antney (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's been restored? The tank lettering is hand painted and not a decal like the larger bikes??


----------



## Rambler (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is someone on the CABE wanting to purchase a Hopalong Cassidy tricycle if you buy it to resell...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hopalong-cassidy-bike-and-tricycle.87795/


And here is a nice example of one that sold at auction for $468.05...
https://www.hakes.com/Auction/ItemDetail/209112/HOPALONG-CASSIDY-CHILDS-VELOCIPEDE-TRICYCLE


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2016)

Original or restored, that is still a very nice collectable tricycle. Someone currently has a NOS circa 1950 Deluxe Colson trike on ebay for $595 or best offer. Out of the two, I'd think the Hoppy trike to be a more rare and valuable item to purchase, but that's just my own personal opinion as a trike collector.

Dave


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you guys ,we are the new owners of this tricycle ,should be here soon.Thank you terry and tammy


----------

